# Iliac vein angioplasty and stent



## suatlian (Aug 4, 2013)

The physician performed a venoplasty, but the result was inadequate. So a stent was placed in the vein. Am unsure of lower extremity venous coding. Can both the venoplasty and stent of the iliac vein be coded? 
Thanks


----------



## skm2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Iliac vein angioplasty*

I have just completed a CPC course in which we were highly concentrated on this area and if I am not mistaken you would use 37221 which is Revascularization (Angioplasty) via the iliac (artery) with stent placement. This is via iliac artery though so be sure of your access


----------



## carriebeth (Aug 5, 2013)

No. The revascularization codes are stacked. Read the section rules it is very detailed & will answer all your questions. 
PTA is included in Atherectomy codes
PTA is included in Stent codes


----------



## suatlian (Aug 5, 2013)

The section you mention, I believe, deals with ARTERIAL revascularization.




carriebeth said:


> No. The revascularization codes are stacked. Read the section rules it is very detailed & will answer all your questions.
> PTA is included in Atherectomy codes
> PTA is included in Stent codes


----------



## Krisb615 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Iliac Vein Stent*

The correct CPT code for the Iliac Vein stent is 37205 plus the S&I  75960.  You can also code the Selective Cath Placement

The 37220-37235 are for Lower Extremety Arterial Treatments.


----------

